# تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين



## Twin (21 نوفمبر 2006)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*

*الي كل أخوتي المسلمين*
*تنبيه*​ 
*الرجاء أولاً والرجاء ثانياً والرجاء ثالثاً*​ 
*أرجو من كل الأخوة الداخلين لهذا القسم *
*"قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة"*​ 
*اذا كان في عندك اي سؤال عن المسيحية او الايمان المسيحي, اذن اطرح سؤالك في هذا القسم, *
*سنكون سعديين بالاجابـــة*​ 
*فالأسئلة هنا تخص الديانة والإيمان المسيحي فقط*
*وبالتالي الأجابة ستكون من منطلق الدين المسيحي أيضاً*​ 
*وأرجو *
*أن تكون أسألتكم وردودكم مثقلة بالأدلة المسيحية *
*أو الأدلة العقلية والمنطقية فقط*​ 
*وبالتالي*
*أي أدلة أخري ستأتي من أي موضع أخر ستحذف*​ 
*بمعني............*
*أي سؤال سيتم وضعة سنجيب عليه من الكتاب المقدس "أدلتنا الدينية"*
*ومن العقل والمنطق*
*ونتمني أن تكون ردودكم في هذا السياق أيضاً*​ 
*وعلي القارئ أن يفهم*​ 
*"المشرف"*

*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Bakr (21 نوفمبر 2006)

استاذ امير
ما احنا لما بنجيب ادله من كتابكم بتمسحوها برضه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Twin (21 نوفمبر 2006)

*متي يا أخي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخي Bakr*



Bakr قال:


> استاذ امير
> ما احنا لما بنجيب ادله من كتابكم بتمسحوها برضه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
*متي حدث ذالك يا أخي*
*أذكرلي الرابط وأنا أقدم أعتذار علني للكل*​ 
*سلام*


----------



## SITO_CAIBA2 (9 ديسمبر 2006)

اعتذار علنى ازاى وانتا بتمسح الموضوع خالص اساسا


----------



## Twin (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*موضوع أية*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااي أخي SITO_CAIBA2*


SITO_CAIBA2 قال:


> اعتذار علنى ازاى وانتا بتمسح الموضوع خالص اساسا


 
*موضوع أية يا أخي*
*وضح*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## FRAFERO (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*إزاي أطرح سؤال عليكم ؟*

:ranting: :ranting: إزاي هاطرح سؤال عليكم و أنتم منعين عني خاصية كتابة مو ضوع جديد


----------



## My Rock (10 ديسمبر 2006)

FRAFERO قال:


> :ranting: :ranting: إزاي هاطرح سؤال عليكم و أنتم منعين عني خاصية كتابة مو ضوع جديد


 
أقرأ الموضوع هذا و انت حتفهم
أعلان هام جداً للكل


----------



## مسلمةعربية (23 فبراير 2007)

ليش بتسمح للمسيحين ان يسبوا
ولا تسمح للمسلمين ان يردوا
علما بان المسلمين لا يسبو الدين المسيحي كون ذلك من محظورات الدين


----------



## Twin (23 فبراير 2007)

*تحري الدقة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااااااي أختي مسلمةعربية*



مسلمةعربية قال:


> ليش بتسمح للمسيحين ان يسبوا
> ولا تسمح للمسلمين ان يردوا
> علما بان المسلمين لا يسبو الدين المسيحي كون ذلك من محظورات الدين


 
*أختي مسلمة*

*أتحداكي إن أتيتي بأحد يسب الأخر في هذا القسم *
*إن كان مسيحي أو مسلم*

*هنا الكل يحترم الأخر ولا للدخول في حوار الأديان*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## تيمور الكريم (23 فبراير 2007)

انا شاب عربي مسيحي اريد منكم مساعدتي لكي استطيع الرد على هؤلاء الناس تروحوا تمسحوا كلامي الي اناى نقلو من موقع تاني هو تعاملكم معي


----------



## تيمور الكريم (23 فبراير 2007)

الوووووووووووووووووو هو انا مفيش حد معايا ولا ايه


----------



## Twin (23 فبراير 2007)

*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااااي أخي تيمور*



			
				تيمور الكريم;217132 قال:
			
		

> انا شاب عربي مسيحي اريد منكم مساعدتي لكي استطيع الرد على هؤلاء الناس تروحوا تمسحوا كلامي الي اناى نقلو من موقع تاني هو تعاملكم معي


 
*أية هو في أيه*
*أنت يا أبني شاب مسيحي عربي والا شاب مسيحي مصري أسلم *
*متركز*​ 


			
				تيمور الكريم;217132 قال:
			
		

> الوووووووووووووووووو هو انا مفيش حد معايا ولا ايه


 
*يا حبيبي أحنا في منتدي مش في شات*
*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## تيمور الكريم (23 فبراير 2007)

انت عايز الحقيقة انا شاب مصري عربي مسيحي الدين والملة ولكني لا اعترف باأديان الدنيا اذا كنت عايز الصراحة بس انا عمري ما رحت على كنيسة ابدا لأني عايش بالكويت وتولدت بالكويت ومصر اروحا كل سنتين شهر او اقل كمان انا عيشتي كلها اديتها مع مسليمين حاولو يخلوني اسلم بس حاسس انهم غلط بعدين عشان تعرف انا حبيت بنت فلسطينية بالكويت هي مسلمة  بس اهلا قالو لي لا حتى تسلم بس انا مش اقادر على بعدها بعدين انا عمري ما اعرف حد مسيحي ولا أعرف حاجة عن الدين انا انسان عايش بلا هدف بعدين انتو بتتكلم معايا بتعصب جدا ليه يا اخويا انا كنت عايش مع ولدتي في الكويت وتفت وانا عمري 16 سنة وانا الأن بدرس هندسة    الكمبيوتر بالجامعة المفتوحة انا عايزك تساعدني على اساس عمل انساني مش اكتر


----------



## اشرف مجدى (24 فبراير 2007)

هاى اخى امير فكرى 
ها انا قد اتيت لاسلم عليك
وبصراحه لقد اتيت اليك لسببين ولم اتكلم معك فيهم الا ان اتكلم معك وتحلهما الى 
مع افضل السلام الك


----------



## مسلمةعربية (24 فبراير 2007)

amirfikry قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااااااي أختي مسلمةعربية*
> 
> 
> ...


 

******************************************
*أختي أنتي هكذا لم تفهمي ما كتبته لكي*
*أنا أتكلم عن هذا القسم فقط "قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية" *
*وهذا بصفتي المشرف الخاص به*
*.............................................................................................................................. "المشرف"*


----------



## Twin (25 فبراير 2007)

*وحشتني أخي*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااااااي أخي أشرف*



اشرف مجدى قال:


> هاى اخى امير فكرى
> ها انا قد اتيت لاسلم عليك


 
*أخي أشرف بالفعل أنا مشتاق أليك وبأمانة أنت وحشتني*​ 


اشرف مجدى قال:


> وبصراحه لقد اتيت اليك لسببين ولم اتكلم معك فيهم الا ان اتكلم معك وتحلهما الى
> مع افضل السلام الك


 
*أنا تحت أمرك في أي شئ*
*ومن الممكن أن تكلمني في موضوع جديد هنا *
*وأنا أعدك بعدم تدخل أحد *
*أو من الممكن أن تحدثني عن طريق الرسائل الخاصة*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## Twin (25 فبراير 2007)

*سلام ونعمة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااااااي أخي تيمور*



تيمور الكريم قال:


> انت عايز الحقيقة انا شاب مصري عربي مسيحي الدين والملة ولكني لا اعترف باأديان الدنيا اذا كنت عايز الصراحة


 
*لاتعترف بأديان الدنيا !!!!!!!!!!!!*​ 
*غريبة جداً والأغرب لأنها أتت من شخص مصري بغض النظر عن ديانته*
*فأنا أعرف أن المصرين من أكثر الناس إيمانناً ومنذ القدم*
*فهم أول شعب يؤمن بالتوحيد بالله بعد العصيان والزيغان *
*الذي تسبب فيهم الإنسان*​ 


تيمور الكريم قال:


> بس انا عمري ما رحت على كنيسة ابدا لأني عايش بالكويت وتولدت بالكويت ومصر اروحا كل سنتين شهر او اقل كمان


 
*أهذا تقصير منك أم من الله "وحاشا"*​ 


تيمور الكريم قال:


> انا عيشتي كلها اديتها مع مسليمين حاولو يخلوني اسلم بس حاسس انهم غلط


 
*أخي أنا أيضاً أحي وسط المسلمين ولكن ....*
*لماذا حسيت بأنهم غلط وأنت لم تؤمن بأديان الدنيا ؟؟؟؟؟*
*أخي الموضوع ليس بسبب أنهم غلط*
*بل بسبب أنك لازلت محبوب من الله*
*فهو لايزال يحبك ويداه مفتوحتان تجاهك وفي أنتظارك*​ 


تيمور الكريم قال:


> بعدين عشان تعرف انا حبيت بنت فلسطينية بالكويت هي مسلمة بس اهلا قالو لي لا حتى تسلم بس انا مش اقادر على بعدها


 
*يا أخي أتريد الحب هنا علي الأرض والألام في السماء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*مهما كان مدي حبك لها هذا لايساوي شئ من حب الله لك*​ 


تيمور الكريم قال:


> بعدين انا عمري ما اعرف حد مسيحي ولا أعرف حاجة عن الدين انا انسان عايش بلا هدف


 
*أعيد السؤال *
*هل هذا تقصير منك أم من الله "وحاشا"*​ 


تيمور الكريم قال:


> بعدين انتو بتتكلم معايا بتعصب جدا ليه يا اخويا


 
*الله يعلم أنا لم أتكلم معك بعصبية*
*وإن كان فها أنا أعتذر لك "فلتسامحني"*​ 


تيمور الكريم قال:


> انا كنت عايش مع ولدتي في الكويت وتفت وانا عمري 16 سنة وانا الأن بدرس هندسة الكمبيوتر بالجامعة المفتوحة


 
*الله معك ويعينك في دراستك وحياتك*
*وثق أن الله يحب ويهب لك النجاح*​ 


تيمور الكريم قال:


> انا عايزك تساعدني على اساس عمل انساني مش اكتر


 
*علي أساس إنساني أو حتي ديني أو أي شئ*
*أنا تحت أمرك*
*كل ما تريده مني فسأفعله لك إن كان في أستطاعتي*
*فهذه خدمتي ويالها من عظمة *
*إن أستطعت أنت أن تعود لأحضان إلهاك من جديد *
*بواسطتي أنا الإنسان الشقي الأثيم*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## قمر الزمان (12 مارس 2007)

يا استاذ انا عملت مووضع واتمسح ممكن اعرف لية
الموضوع عبارة عن مخطوطة وعايز حد يترجمهالى لان فيها شبهة


----------



## مسلمةعربية (22 مارس 2007)

Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل
> هاااااااي أختي مسلمةعربية*
> 
> 
> ...



شوف مشاركات لكي وانت بتعرف

لما اي عضو يسب علينا احنا 
احسن النا من ما يسب رسولنا او يفتري عليه


----------



## Twin (23 مارس 2007)

*أرجو التركيز*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااااااي أختي مسلمةعربية*



مسلمةعربية قال:


> شوف مشاركات لكي وانت بتعرف


 
*يا أخت ركزي شوية*​*أنا قلت في هذا القسم لا يوجد سباب بأي شكل*
*وإن حدث يتم حذف المشاركة فوراً ............... أوك*

*والأخ لكي هو أنتي بتشوفيه هنا خالص*
*وهو لما بيتكلم أعتقد أنه بيتكلم من عندكم مش من عندة*

*وعلي فكرة أنا مش عايز أعرف*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## شيموئيل (5 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

ايها المسحيون والمسلمون   سلاماتوبا للسلام          ايها المسلم الكريم العاقل قبل السؤل عن المسيحيه    اسائل عن البوزى او الزرداشتى  او الكاكى  او اليزيدى او الصابئه ثم اليهودية وشعبها ثم العزير ثما يوشع ابن نون بعد معرفتك بكل هذه الديانات اسائل فى المسيحية  وشكرا


----------



## pure heart (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

السلام عليكم ..

ممكن أسأل سؤال؟
انتوا بتخانؤ ليه..؟
الكل يعبر عن رايه من غير سب ولا تعصيب بس  بالحجج والبراهين


----------



## محب الرسل (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

عرفت الان حقيقتكم يا مسيحيون عندما نرد عليكم بادلة كافية تقمون بحذفها لماذا هل هذه حقيقة دينكم المغالطات


----------



## Christian Knight (1 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*



محب الرسل قال:


> عرفت الان حقيقتكم يا مسيحيون عندما نرد عليكم بادلة كافية تقمون بحذفها لماذا هل هذه حقيقة دينكم المغالطات



*اى ادلة يا كاره الرسل؟؟
انت لك الان حوالى عشرين رسالة وكلهم بلا استثناء خاليين من اى دليل او منطق.*


----------



## محب الرسل (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

لقد وضعت موضوع عن حقيقة عيسى عليه السلام انه نبي  وجبت الدليل من الانجيل ومن القران الكريم  وقمتم بحذفه لماذا


----------



## Twin (2 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

*سلام ونعمة للكل
هاااااااي أخي محب الرسل*



محب الرسل قال:


> لقد وضعت موضوع عن حقيقة عيسى عليه السلام انه نبي وجبت الدليل من الانجيل ومن القران الكريم وقمتم بحذفه لماذا


 
*بص يا حبيبي*
*سيبك من القرأن والموضوع دة في هذا القسم .... ماشي*
*أم أنك أستطعت أن تثبت أن السيد المسيح نبي ومن الأنجيل ...... أتحداك *
*وشوف كلام تاني وموضوع تاني تتكلم فيه*
*وغير كدة فين الموضوع ال أنت وضعته وأتحذف*
*وأنا مشرف القسم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## طريق الخلاص (16 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*



تيمور الكريم قال:


> انت عايز الحقيقة انا شاب مصري عربي مسيحي الدين والملة ولكني لا اعترف باأديان الدنيا اذا كنت عايز الصراحة بس انا عمري ما رحت على كنيسة ابدا لأني عايش بالكويت وتولدت بالكويت ومصر اروحا كل سنتين شهر او اقل كمان انا عيشتي كلها اديتها مع مسليمين حاولو يخلوني اسلم بس حاسس انهم غلط بعدين عشان تعرف انا حبيت بنت فلسطينية بالكويت هي مسلمة بس اهلا قالو لي لا حتى تسلم بس انا مش اقادر على بعدها بعدين انا عمري ما اعرف حد مسيحي ولا أعرف حاجة عن الدين انا انسان عايش بلا هدف بعدين انتو بتتكلم معايا بتعصب جدا ليه يا اخويا انا كنت عايش مع ولدتي في الكويت وتفت وانا عمري 16 سنة وانا الأن بدرس هندسة
> 
> سلام المسيح
> 
> ...


----------



## mamdooh (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

مش عارف يا اخى يا مسيحى يا عربى  اقولك ايه لكن فيه رد جه على بالى
المسيحى   = ابن النعمه= ابن النور = ابن الخلاص= وحاجات تانيه كتيرة حلوة
الاخـــــــــرين هــــــــــــــم ابناء الغزوات والفتوحات   ابناء خير امه اخرجت للعالمين ( مصنع الاررهاب الدولى)
ابناء السيف والخنجر- اللعنين لجميع البشريه الحاقدين على جميع الحضارات  ---  والهادمين- سافكين دماء الابرياء - المعتزين بقسوة قلبهم  وكفايه كده


----------



## ghaleb aldaoud (19 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

اخى  تيمور: انت وحدك المقصر الوحيد .اذا كنت بتروح لمصر اجازه الا   تعرف بان هناك كنائس فى مصر ؟وما اعلمه ان فى الكويت هناك كنائس فاذا كنت مهتم بحياتك الروحيه اذهب الى اى كنيسه واذا كنت شايف ان هذا صعب عليك فالكتاب المقدس موجود   على الانترنت فلماذا لا تقرأه ولكن            يبدو انك كسلان وتريد ان يأتى الناس عندك ويفهموك امور الدين .....ثم يا محترم الا تعرف ان من يريد العلم بشىء يمشى له ولو الى الصين او آخر الدنيا
ثم هناك شىء آخر ... اذا احببت بنت   مسلمه فهل تبيع آخرتك وحياةالقداسه والعيش مع المسيح فى نقاء وطهاره وسعاده ابديه  بالارتباط  بشهوه جسديه ؟  اذا كنت كذلك الله لا يردك
تمنياتى لك  يا اخى وصلاتى وصلوات كل من يقرأ مشكلتك  ترفعك        امام رب المجد والمسيح يحرسك


----------



## lahfair (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

سؤالي الى تيمور 

اريد جواب صريح 
ماذا تقصد بالصورة التي تضعها عندك هل تريد ان تقول ان الرب حامل ولده الصغير وفرح به 

استغفر الله ان يكون لله ولد او صاحبة


----------



## سلامو نعمة (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

بسم الله و الصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم
بادء ببدء اشكر كل الاخوان المشرفين على هدا المنتدى القيم و الصريح متمنيا ان اجد ا صدقاء واخوان لي للتعرف 
    وشكرررر


----------



## mamdooh (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

اهـــــــــــــــــــــلا وســـــــــــــــــــهلا

والف سلام ونعمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه

لكـــــــــــــــــــن الناجح بينجح بأمانته   لكن لا ارى اتفق بين السلام والنعمة    والصلاه والسلام على رسول معلش سامحنى مش ها اقدر اقول رسول الله------ اهلا وسهلا مره ثانيه    بالاصاله عن نفسى وايضا والنيابه عن نفسى بروضه


----------



## hegazy01 (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

بسم الله والحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على سيدنا رسول الله 
يا أخ ممدوح  محدش طلب مكنك تقول أو تعترف أو حتى تعلق على البدايه ايلى بنبدأ بيها كمسلمين و دا استقبال لاخ جاى بيدور على صداقات جديده و مسمى نفسه سلام و نعمه دليل على ان مفيش فرق 
و شكرا يا ذوق


----------



## anass_357 (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

ههههههههه
من سيجيب وضعت سؤالا وانتظر الإجابة عليه
و جاء آخر وضع شيئا يدعم مسيحيتكم وصلت ردوده إلى 24 و المشاهدات إلى 360؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## anass_357 (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*



سلامو نعمة قال:


> بسم الله و الصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم
> بادء ببدء اشكر كل الاخوان المشرفين على هدا المنتدى القيم و الصريح متمنيا ان اجد ا صدقاء واخوان لي للتعرف
> وشكرررر


أحتار إن كنت مسيحي أو مسلم


----------



## mamdooh (31 مايو 2007)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*



hegazy01 قال:


> بسم الله والحمد لله و الصلاة و السلام على سيدنا رسول الله
> يا أخ ممدوح  محدش طلب مكنك تقول أو تعترف أو حتى تعلق على البدايه ايلى بنبدأ بيها كمسلمين و دا استقبال لاخ جاى بيدور على صداقات جديده و مسمى نفسه سلام و نعمه دليل على ان مفيش فرق
> و شكرا يا ذوق


ياعم  حجــــــــــــــــازى  ----- انا قلت رأى وها اقلك تانى الســـــــــــــلام والنعمة لا يتفق ولا يتقابل بأى شكل من الاشكال مع الصلاة والسلام على رسول الله   ---- اقوالك للمرة الالف لا يتفق لا يتفق
يأما يكون سلام ونعمة واما ان يكون الصلاة والسلام الى اخرة------
انا عن نفسى واعبر عن راى ارى كثيرا مما يقولون الصلاة والسلام على الى اخرة ولم ارى منهم اى ســــــــــــــــلام ونعمة     يمكن اكون انا حظى وحش لكن ده اللى بيحصل فى مصر   لم اجد  ولا مرة سلام ونعمة عند الذين يقولون الصلاة والسلام .............   فهمت والا احلفلك


----------



## Twin (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي كل أخوتي*

*أخوتي بعيداً عن المجادلات والمناوشات *
*نرجو أن نهتم بما هو لخلاصنا وحياتنا القادمة*

*وياريت نكون بسياق الموضوع أحسن*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## روح الامل (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

* السلام عليكم والرحمة 

 نحن وبفضل الله عز وجل نطبق في كل القوانين 

 اخوى لما لا تعمل تنبيه على الاعضاء اللي يخالفون القوانين 

 ما انتم في شروط الاشتراك عاملين انه لا يجب الاساء لاصحاب الديا نات الاخرى 

 وانتم يعنى تشتموا  في نبي الاسلام  محمد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

 اترى في ذلك عدلا في هذا المنتدى 

 ولما عملنا 18 كلمة تهدم المسيحية وجبناها من الانجيل لما تم الحذف اها 

 واسئلة عن الوهية المسيح عملته اختى قمتوا بحذفه اه 

 تخافون المناقشة صح 

 تخافون الحقيقة 

 لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 

 اللهم اهدي من يشاء من عبادك يارب *


----------



## hegazy01 (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

يا عم ممدوح السر  مش فى حظك السر فى أسلوبك  صحح اسلوبك و عيش مع الناس زى الناس 
و أسال باقى اخوانك عايشين ازاى ولو تحب ابعتلك تلفونات اصدقائى المسيحين تتصل بيهم و بأهلهم تسألهم احنا عايشين مع بعض ازاى انا مستعد


----------



## Twin (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااااي كل أخوتي*

*أكرر *​


Twin قال:


> *أخوتي بعيداً عن المجادلات والمناوشات *
> *نرجو أن نهتم بما هو لخلاصنا وحياتنا القادمة*​
> *وياريت نكون بسياق الموضوع أحسن*​
> ​



*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## اسيا (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

كفاك  كلام فارغ يا توين 

 يعنى المسيحيين ماتقدروش تنبهوهم لانهم  يشتموا في الاسلام 

 اي دين هذا يعرف التسامح والاخوة 

 لللاسف حقا


----------



## Twin (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أختي أسيا*



اسيا قال:


> كفاك كلام فارغ يا توين


 
*أشكرك بشدة أخت أسيا علي تنبيهك لأنك بالفعل أصبتي*​ 


اسيا قال:


> يعنى المسيحيين ماتقدروش تنبهوهم لانهم يشتموا في الاسلام


 
*صدقيني أنا لم أري أحد شتم الأسلام بهذا القسم أو بأي قسم مثلما أري العكس*
*عامة إن كان فنبهينا بأخلاقك الحميدة وسلوكك الطيب لنتعلم منك*​ 


اسيا قال:


> اي دين هذا يعرف التسامح والاخوة


 
*صدقيني المسيحية هكذا التسامح والأخوة بل والمحبة*​ 


اسيا قال:


> لللاسف حقا


 
*للأسف*

*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*​​


----------



## My Rock (31 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

يا احبة, هذا موضوع تنبيهي لموضوعية المواضيع
فلا داعي لقلبه عن مساره
كل الردود الخارجية تم حذفها...


----------



## شمس فلسطين (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

انا شب عربي مسلم  انا سررت عندما رأيت منتداكم امام اعيني لأن ذلك يوفر فرصة لكل شخص حسب ديانته  معرفة الحقائق السليمة حول الديانات ولكنني استغربت عندما رأيت كل هاد التهجم من قبل المسيحين مع العلم بأن كل المسلمين يحترمون كل شئ تؤمنون به  ونحن ايضا نؤمن بعيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام كنبي وعبد ليرشد كل الناس الى طريق الحق والاستقامة
الرجاء منكم بعدم التهجم  ولاستهزاء على رسولنا الكريم وعلى كل الانبياء الذين اوحى لهم الله


----------



## Twin (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخي شمس فلسطين*

*مرحباً بك معنا*
*ومرحبا بكل أهل فلسطين*​ 


شمس فلسطين قال:


> انا شب عربي مسلم انا سررت عندما رأيت منتداكم امام اعيني لأن ذلك يوفر فرصة لكل شخص حسب ديانته معرفة الحقائق السليمة حول الديانات


 
*كلام معقول ومرحباً بك ونتمني أن يكون هذا هو الهدف من وجودك*​ 


شمس فلسطين قال:


> ولكنني استغربت عندما رأيت كل هاد التهجم من قبل المسيحين


 
*أخي لا داعي لألقاء التهم بدون دليل*
*فلا أحد يهاجم المسلمين هنا ولماذا؟؟؟*
*أقول لك لأننا نحبهم ونريد أـن يروا نور المسيح ويخرجوا له *
*وأعتقد أن هذا هدف المنتدي *
*منتدي تبشيري*​ 


شمس فلسطين قال:


> مع العلم بأن كل المسلمين يحترمون كل شئ تؤمنون به


 
*أشك*​ 


شمس فلسطين قال:


> ونحن ايضا نؤمن بعيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام كنبي وعبد ليرشد كل الناس الى طريق الحق والاستقامة



*أخي فلتؤمن بما تريد*
*فهذا حقك*
*ولكن الذي ليس من حقك أن تفرض هذا علي غيرك*​ 


شمس فلسطين قال:


> الرجاء منكم بعدم التهجم ولاستهزاء على رسولنا الكريم وعلى كل الانبياء الذين اوحى لهم الله


 
*نحن لا نتهجم علي أحد*
*أما لو كنت تقصد ما يحدث في القسم الأسلامي كحوار وحقائق *
*فلتذهب وتسألهم من أين أتوا بهذه الأقوال التي تعتبرها تهجم*

*أخي فلتكون معنا لتعرف ما هو الحق*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## فالح العراقي (22 سبتمبر 2007)

سلام ونعمه يا اخوة دعكم من هذا الكلام ولكن انظرو كيف الرب يساعد الناس صدقوني انا كنت مسلم والان اصبحت مسيحي ولكني احترم الديانه الاسلاميه

 اخوتي انا في احد الايام كنت مسلم واليوم بمساعدة الرب اصبحت مسيحي


----------



## فالح العراقي (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

الى كل الاخوة المسلمين انتم خليكم بمكاني انا تمرضت ومرضي عجز الاطباء عنه لغايه ما اصبح حالتي مزريه وفي يوم من الايام شفت صورة المسيح  فشعرت بشعور غريب في قلبي دعيت المسيح انو يساعدني ولما نمت بالليل رئيت المسيح بالمنام ووضع يدة على راسي وقال انت مشافى ولما جلست من النوم صدقوني الى هذا الوقت صورة المسيح في بالي ومن ذلك اليوم انا اصبحت مسيحي واشكر الرب على هذة النعمه وصدقوني من اليوم الذي اصبحت فيه مسيحي وانا معافى


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*



فالح العراقي قال:


> الى كل الاخوة المسلمين انتم خليكم بمكاني انا تمرضت ومرضي عجز الاطباء عنه لغايه ما اصبح حالتي مزريه وفي يوم من الايام شفت صورة المسيح  فشعرت بشعور غريب في قلبي دعيت المسيح انو يساعدني ولما نمت بالليل رئيت المسيح بالمنام ووضع يدة على راسي وقال انت مشافى ولما جلست من النوم صدقوني الى هذا الوقت صورة المسيح في بالي ومن ذلك اليوم انا اصبحت مسيحي واشكر الرب على هذة النعمه وصدقوني من اليوم الذي اصبحت فيه مسيحي وانا معافى





واو فالح .. مبروك عيني الخلاص

شكد عظيمة المعجزات 

بس شعجب كلت انو بعدك تحترم الدين الاسلامي ؟ من يا ناحية يعني تحترمه ؟ 

يسوع المسيح كال الانبياء الذين يأتون بعدي كَذَبة 

صدك .. انت بعدك بل عراق ؟ و صاير مسيحي ؟ متعمد يعني لو بعدك حضرتك ؟ لو شون

يللة نشالله ماكون طولت عليك .. و مبروك خلاصك بيسوع الملك 

صليلنة ..

 سلام الرب


----------



## @CATHOLIC@ (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

*موضوع جميل وأتمنى من الجميع ان يتابعو هذا سلام الله معك اخي الفاضل​*


----------



## عمادزكى (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

انا عماد من مصر واحب اضيف ان كل انسان ولة راية ومعتقداتة عن كل دين ودورن فى الموقع تصحيح الافكار والمعتقدات بلبراهين اخوكم عماد زكى


----------



## ghaleb aldaoud (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

اخى شمس فلسطين..... انت تؤمن بالمسيح ...هذا حسن وللكن انت لا تعلم انك بايمانك الناقص بيسوع المسيح تشتم المسيح لانك تؤمن انه عبد فقط وهذا اهانه لان المسيح اله ايضا ...ومن هنا نحن نرد على هذه الاهانه .... وان قلنا شيئا عن رسولك فنحن لا نشتمه ولا نهزأ به بل نقول الحقيقه , وهذا ليس شتيمه ... مثلا اذا قلنا انه زانى فنحن  لا نفترى عليه بل هذا هو الصحيح لانه فعلا زنى مع ماريا القبطيه ... بدليل ان حفصه غضبت ولامته وقالت : اعلى فراشى وفى ليلتى يا رسول الله؟ راجع احاديثك يا اخى ولا تلمنا.    ومثل هذه الكثير فى حياة محمد ...... ومعذرة يا اخى الرب يبارك


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

+++ أؤيد الإخوة المطالبين بعدم توجيه الكلام المؤلم للآخرين ، بحجة أنه صحيح ، فليس كل ما يعرف يقال .
++++ وأنا أعتقد أن الذين يفعلون ذلك هم من الشباب الصغير الذين مشاعرهم قوية الإحتمال ، ويظنون أن كل الناس مثلهم .
    ++ وأنا نفسى ، فى شبابى ، كنت أتفاخر بالمثل القائل : أنا أقول للأعور أنت أعور فى وجهه !!!!!!! ، ولكنى عرفت -- فيما بعد -- أن ذلك أكبر حماقة .
   ++++ والرب نفسه لم يوجه كلمة واحدة شديدة ، إلا لرؤساء اليهود فقط ، لأن ذلك كان ضرورياً جداً والسكوت عنه خطأ ، وأما بقية الناس وبقية الشعوب ، فلم يفضح خطاياهم وعباداتهم ، مهما كانت .
  ++++++ ومن الواجب أن نسلك بحسب وصاياه ، بألاّ تخرج كلمة سيئة من أفواهنا . + أقول ذلك وفيه إدانة للكثير من كلماتى القاسية ، ولكننى لن أنصف نفسى على حساب الحق .


----------



## ربنا يهديكم (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> +++ أؤيد الإخوة المطالبين بعدم توجيه الكلام المؤلم للآخرين ، بحجة أنه صحيح ، فليس كل ما يعرف يقال .
> ++++ وأنا أعتقد أن الذين يفعلون ذلك هم من الشباب الصغير الذين مشاعرهم قوية الإحتمال ، ويظنون أن كل الناس مثلهم .
> ++ وأنا نفسى ، فى شبابى ، كنت أتفاخر بالمثل القائل : أنا أقول للأعور أنت أعور فى وجهه !!!!!!! ، ولكنى عرفت -- فيما بعد -- أن ذلك أكبر حماقة .
> ++++ والرب نفسه لم يوجه كلمة واحدة شديدة ، إلا لرؤساء اليهود فقط ، لأن ذلك كان ضرورياً جداً والسكوت عنه خطأ ، وأما بقية الناس وبقية الشعوب ، فلم يفضح خطاياهم وعباداتهم ، مهما كانت .
> ++++++ ومن الواجب أن نسلك بحسب وصاياه ، بألاّ تخرج كلمة سيئة من أفواهنا . + أقول ذلك وفيه إدانة للكثير من كلماتى القاسية ، ولكننى لن أنصف نفسى على حساب الحق .



هذه هى الاخلاق والا فلا


----------



## mamdooh (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

*يـــــــــــــــا عم مكرم انا مقرتش بالمنتدى هنا اى كلام خارج او كلام مهين للاخوه المظلمين ((( اسف فانا اقول  هذا اللفظ السيىء بدون وعى ))))  للاخوه المسلمين الذين يطلقون علينا احفاد القردة والخنازير  طبعا طبقا لعائشة ام المؤمنين ومحمد الرسول  الطيب ابو قلب الماظ اللى كان بيدعو للاسلام بالكلامه الحسنه لا بالسيف ولا حاجه دا حتى عمر ابن العاص لما احتل مصر كرم الاقباط قوى واد لكل قبطى ورده كان جايبه من الصحراء الجرداء اللى جى منها ولا خد جزيه ولا حاجه دا هو ادهم ريالات سعودى لكل قبطى .............
يا عم مكرم اذا القراءن ذات نفسه كتاب ارهابى يدعو الى القتال ( وقتلوا الذين لايأمنون )))   طيب يا عم مكرم انا حر مش عايز  لا اومن لا محمد ولا باله الاسلام يقتلنى ليه --- طيب اذا كان احد يدعوك للقتل ماذ تسميه 
ابن حلال يعنى ولا ها تقول عليه ده مجرم --- اما عمر ابن العاص فكان محتل مجرم قاتل هدم حضاره عظيمة فمصر ليست عربيه مصر قبطيه -- ذكر الحقائق ليست سب او اهان للاخر - هو يسمع الكلام الجميل الحلو المزوق بالفل والياسمين عن رسوله وعن اله - اما نحن فنسمع اننا كافرون واحفاد قردة وخنازير - والمظلم اسف المسلم لا يبحث او يعرف هو يصدق كل ما يقال له -- ولما يجى المنتدى هنا بمحض اردته ليقراء حقائق اخفيت عنه فهل نغلق باب بدعوى حتى الحقائق لا ينبغى ان تذكر بدعوى انه مؤلمه  -- طيب يا عم مكرم بما انك انت كبير ونحن اصغر منك سوف نقول الكلام الحقيقى المؤلم ونرش ورد وفل --- وشكرا على النصيحة​*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

+++الأخ الفاضل/ ربنا يهدي
+++ شكراً لك ، والحقيقة هى أن كل خروج عن الأخلاق هو خروج عن المسيحية،لأنه قال [ لا تخرج كلمة رديـّة من أفواهكم ] ، وقال [ كل كلمة بطالة ، سيعطى عنها الإنسان حساباً ] . 
++  وكل مخطئ سيناله التأديب من الله لأنه مكتوب [ ليس عند الله محاباة ] ،فإن خضع لتأديب الله ، إنصلح حاله ، وإن تكبر ، إضطربت حياته كلها .
++ لذلك ، فإننا نطلب من أحبائنا الشباب أن يقيسوا تصرفاتهم على وصية الله المقدسة ، لكى يبارك حياتهم .


----------



## ربنا يهديكم (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*



مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> +++الأخ الفاضل/ ربنا يهدي
> +++ شكراً لك ، والحقيقة هى أن كل خروج عن الأخلاق هو خروج عن المسيحية،لأنه قال [ لا تخرج كلمة رديـّة من أفواهكم ] ، وقال [ كل كلمة بطالة ، سيعطى عنها الإنسان حساباً ] .
> ++  وكل مخطئ سيناله التأديب من الله لأنه مكتوب [ ليس عند الله محاباة ] ،فإن خضع لتأديب الله ، إنصلح حاله ، وإن تكبر ، إضطربت حياته كلها .
> ++ لذلك ، فإننا نطلب من أحبائنا الشباب أن يقيسوا تصرفاتهم على وصية الله المقدسة ، لكى يبارك حياتهم .


سلمت يداك التى تكتب العدل


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

++  الأخ الفاضل / ربنا يهدي          الله يحفظك
++  الأخ الفاضل / mamdooh         إنى لا أدعوك لإتباع كلامى أنا ، بل أدعوك لإتباع كلام المسيح 
       فماذا قال السيد المسيح بخصوص الذين يضطهدوننا ، هل قال إحقدوا !!!!! أم قال صلوا لأجل الذين يضهدوكم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
      فإن وجدت أحداً يدعوك للحقد ، فإعلم أنه ليس من المسيح ، بل من الشيطان الحقود .
      ألا تذكر ما قاله السيد المسيح للذين طلبوا منه أن تنزل نار من السماء وتحرق المدينة التى طردته !! ألم  يوبخهما قائلا :-- [من أى روح أنتما !!! إن إبن الإنسان لم يأتِ ليهلك بل ليخلص ] لو 9 : 55 . فأرجوك أن تلتزم بكلام المسيح ، لئلا ينالك توبيخه فى يوم الحساب ، فما دام هو الديان العادل بلا محاباة ، فلنخف على أنفسنا من مخالفة وصاياه ، فماذا ينتفع الإنسان لو كسب العالم وخسر نفسه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## mamdooh (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

عزيزى الاخ الكبير مكرم
اشكر لك حسن ردك واشكر لك كلامك الرقيق
اما بعد
اولا  انا لم اطلق على الاخوه  الاخرين ن انهم احفاد قرده وخنزير هم فعلوا هذا وانا مجرد اقول ذلك 
ثانيا انا لم اذهب الى الجزيره الجربيه البدويه للاحتلها وااخذ  خيرها هم فعلوا ذلك
ثالثا لم اطلب او ااخذ جزيه منهم ولم اطلب منهم هذا وهم صاغرون هم فعلوا هذا 
رابعا  لم اخذ سيفى واجبر الاخيرين على الاعتقد بما اعتقد واؤمن وان لم يفعلوا لم اقل عليهم كافرون واخذ اموالهم وارضهم ونسائهم واولادهم  هم فعلوا ذلك 
خامسا لم اشتم ولم اهدم او احرق  هم هدوم وسرقوا وحرقو وقتلو وشتموا 
كيف يمكن ان نفهم الانسان ذو الضمير الذى خلقه الله به ان التعليم الخاصة بالقتل والايذاء والكذب هم ليسوا من عند الله وانهم يعبدون الله ماكر مخادع  مضل مذل متكبر 
عمر ابن العاص قطع السان اجددنا وفرض عليهم وعلينا التكلم باللغه العربيه لغة الارهاب لغه الاحتلال
هل تاتى انت  وتفعل مثل ما فعل المحتل عمر ابن العاص 
طيب يا عم مكرم هل لديك وثيقة عمريه اخرى  ذات البنود العشرة
طيب لو سمحت اقراء الوثيقة العمريه
ولى رجاء محبه اخرى هل ووجدت فى رد اليكم اى كلمة شتيمه او بذيئة ان وجدت اكون شاكر اطلعى عليها وانا اقول اين وجدت تلك الكلمات .......  
سامحنى ان اخطئت


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

+++أخى الحبيب ممدوح 
    أنا لم أتكلم كإدانة ، فأنا المملوء نقائص ، وإنما تكلمت بدافع الحب لك ، لأن ربنا يسوع يأمرنا بالغفران ، الغفران لمـَنْ ؟؟ هل للعادلين ؟؟؟؟ بالطبع لا ، لأنهم لا يحتاجون لغفران ، بل للمسيئين والمضطهدين والذين يقتلوننا .؟
+++ وربنا وإلهنا يسوع المسيح وضع قانوناً واضحاً ، هو : إن لم تغفروا من كل قلبكم ، فلن يـُغفر لكم . ++ إذن ، فالذى يتذكر خطايا الآخرين ، يكون غفرانه ليس من كل قلبه ، وبالتالى لن ينال الغفران ، فما بالك بالذى يتذكر ويتمرّر ويدين ويغضب ويحترق قلبه بالغيظ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ماذا سيفعل الديان العادل مع هذا الشخص !!!!!
+++ الرب نفسه يجيب ، بأنه حتى ما سبق وحصل عليه من غفران ، سيتم إلغاءه ، كمقابل عادل لعدم غفرانه هو للآخرين ، قال الرب ذلك فى مثل العبد المديون بدين عظيم ، فلما توسل للسيد ، أعفاه السيد ، ولكن لما طالب ذلك العبد -- المديون والمغفور له -- عبداً آخر بدين كان له عليه ، فإن السيد غضب وألغى غفرانه لذلك العبد ، الديان لغيره .
+++++ إذن ، فأبدية الإنسان ستضيع منه بسبب هذه الإدانة ، ولو كانت بالحق ، لأن الله سيعاملنا حينذاك بالعدل أيضاً ، وليس بالرحمة والنعمة ، ومن يستطيع أن يقف أمام الحساب بدون نعمة ورحمة وفداء المسيح ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
+++ لذلك تكلمت ، لأن الأمر خطير . فمعذرة عن تدخلى ومعذرة عن الإطالة فى الكلام .


----------



## gamal23 (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

الاخوة والاحباء قرات الكتابات والتعقيبات و الردود المختلفة وفكرة هذا الباب سليمة لتحاور بالحجة والبرهان ودون اهانة للاخر وهذا هو ايماننا المسيحى واخلاقنا و قيمنا المسيحية التى تدعو لمحبة الاعداء ومباركة المبغضين الاحسان لمن يسئ لنا - بعكس معتقدات اخرى تدعو للانتقام والقصاص وتهين الاخر فى ايمانه ودينه وشخصه وتحض للاسف على كراهية الاخر واستلاب حقوقه المشروعة وتظهر عند حدوث اى حادث مفتعل فيقوم العامة- وللاسف منهم متعلمين والمشحونين بالكراهية تجاه الاخر-بالهجوم على جيرانهم واخوانهم من المسيحيين ونهب وحرق ممتلكاتهم ويصل الامر للايذاء الجسدى والقتل بحجة الدفاع عن دين الله وحين يشكو الضحايا وهم بالطبع مسيحيين يقال ان هذه مشاحنات بين الطرفين ولا يعاقب الجانى ويجبر الضحيىة على الصمت 0 وحين يتم الايقاع ببناتنا وخطفهم تتعمد السلطات عدم المبالاة حتى تستكمل الشكل القانونى و تضيع الضحية وغير ذلك كثير00ان الحل هو احترام الاخر تفعيل نصوص حقوق الانسان والمواطنة وايقاف التحريض على الكراهية و العنف اليس كذلك يا اخوتى المسلمين00


----------



## mamdooh (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

عزيزى الاخ الكبير مكرم 
نعمة ربنا والهنا  ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح تكون معك ومع اسرتك
ااكد لك انى لا احمل كره او حقد على الاطلاق ولم اقوم باى عمل فيه تميز ولا اونوى ذلك فانا كما الاخرين من يحمل علامةالفداء بقلبه وعلى يده اليمنى لايمكن ان يفكر او يفعل شيء به ايذاء فقد منحنا الفداء مجانا فمجاننا اخذنا مجاننا نعطى.
هل نخطىء حين نقول للقتل انت قتلت وللزانى انت زنيت وللفاسق انت فاسق
هل اذا قلت لاخى الذى يخطىء انت تخطىء فهل هذا خطاء طبعا اقول بدون ادانه او جرح او مبالغة
المنتدى هنا واحة التكلم من يرغب فيفعل  ومن لا يرغب فهو حر انا لا اوجه كلامى الى شخص بعينه 
بل كل من يقراء يعرف راى فهذا راى مجرد راى فانا لا ادين ولا اصدر احكام ولا احب ان اكون قاضيا احكم على الاخرين من فوق كرسى عالى 
للمرة الالف لم الاحظ كلمات  بها الفاظ خارجة اوتلميحات به كره واثارة للعدوه بل وجدت صرخات ونداء استغاثة الى اخوه نحن نحبهم كثيرا --- نحن نقول لهم ان الله الحقيقى لايمكن ان يقول لك اقتل او خذا ما ليس لك او هؤلاء احفاد قرده وخنزير--- الله الحقيقى يريد ان الجميع يخلصون والى معرفه الحق يقبلون- الله الحقيقى يريد ان نحب بعضنا بعض 
اخير اوجه شكر  خاص لشخصكم الكريم --- ولجميع الاخوه المشرفين بالمنتدى-- ولجميع المشاركين بالمنتدى --- ان اخطئت سامحونى


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

++ أخى الحبيب ممدوح
 لا تؤاخذنى على مبالغتى فى ردى ، فإننى أردت أن أمنع الإحتمال بدلاً من إنتظار حدوثه ، مثلما يقولون : الوقاية خير من العلاج .
+++ والحقيقة أننى كتبت ذلك كرسالة عامة وليس بغرض شخص سيادتك فقط ، لأن الأيام الصعبة يزداد فيها  هذا الإحتمال ، ونصادف ذلك فى إخوتنا الأحباء يومياً ، بسبب شدة الضيقة من كل ناحية .
+++ ولكن ربنا المحب ، الذى سمح بالتجربة ، هو نفسه مصدر النجاة ، إن تمسكنا بوصاياه  : [ الله أمين ، الذى لن يدعكم تجربون فوق ما تستطيعون ، بل سيجعل مع التجربة المنفذ ]
+++ ومن أقوال المتنيح القديس القمص أثناسيوس السريانى : إحتمل التجربة بشكر ، لكى يعطيك الله الفرح فيها .
++++ مع تحيتى الصادقة ، لسيادتك ولكل إخوتنا الأحباء أسرة هذا المنتدى ، العائلة الحبيبة .


----------



## mamdooh (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

الاخ الكبير مكــــــــــــــرم
كلمنا هنا بالمنتدى  هـــــــــــــــــو رأى  والرد عليه يكون الرأى الاخر 
وكلنا متساويان وفى الحقوق والفرصه العادله للقول والقول الاخر -- الا اذا خارج اى منا على اصول الادب او استخدام الفاظ به تهجم او الفاظ شائنة  --- وهنا يستخدم الاخوه المشرفين سلطتهم  فى تعديل الاوضاع الى الصحيح والاصح ++++ وبامانة ارى ان المشرفين لا يستخدمون سلطتهم بحده ( انا عن نفسى حزفت ردود لى )
 انا لم اتضايق او اغضب  ------ 
كنت ارغب ان يرد علينا انا وانت محمد وحسين وعبد الجبار وعبد الضار وعبد المذل وعبد الماكر وعبد المتعالى وعبد المضل 
وشكرا------


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

الأخ الحبيب ممدوح 
أنا لم أقل أبداً بأنك قلت كلمة خارجة ، ولا خطر ذلك ببالى ، إنما أنا تكلمت عن عدم الإدانة وأن الرب طالبنا بالمغفرة . +  وأن المغفرة لا تكون للعادل بل للمسيئ الظالم ، هذا هو الذى طالبنا الله بأن نغفر له من كل قلوبنا . + وأنه جعل ذلك شرطاً قاطعاً ، لكى يغفر هو لنا . + فمصلحتنا هى أن نغفر .
++ الرب يبارك حياتك ، ويبارك فى هذا المنتدى المبارك وفى كل أسرته ،  أبناء الشهداء والقديسين .


----------



## ابو مريم 1 (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

انا مسلم وعندي شبهة عن المسيحية وعايز اعرف الجواب عنها       اعرفه ازاي؟ وابعت السؤال ده فين؟ افيدوني هداني الله واياكم الي الخلاص الابدي


----------



## فادية (27 يناير 2008)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*



ابو مريم 1 قال:


> انا مسلم وعندي شبهة عن المسيحية وعايز اعرف الجواب عنها اعرفه ازاي؟ وابعت السؤال ده فين؟ افيدوني هداني الله واياكم الي الخلاص الابدي


 


هنا 
*الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية*​


----------



## goarg john (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

انا بس فيه سؤال محيرنى ومش لقيله اجابه خالص كل لما واحد مسلم يشوفنى يقولى ربنا يقبل انه يتصلب ااقوله يوة عشان خاطرنا يقولى ربنا حيرضى يتجسد فى صوره بنأدم والانسان ده هو اللى خلقه  وبعدين عشان يحمينا من ايه من بشر ربنا مش محتاج انه يتجسد فى صوره انسان لو ده ربنا فعلا ياريت تجوبونى عشان اعرف ارد


----------



## Twin (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي goarg*


goarg john قال:


> انا بس فيه سؤال محيرنى ومش لقيله اجابه خالص كل لما واحد مسلم يشوفنى يقولى ربنا يقبل انه يتصلب ااقوله يوة عشان خاطرنا يقولى ربنا حيرضى يتجسد فى صوره بنأدم والانسان ده هو اللى خلقه وبعدين عشان يحمينا من ايه من بشر ربنا مش محتاج انه يتجسد فى صوره انسان لو ده ربنا فعلا ياريت تجوبونى عشان اعرف ارد


*أيه ال مطلوب بالضبط*
*أنا مش فاهم !!!!*
*عندك سؤال يا أخي عن المسيحية فلتتفضل بطرحه بالقسم هنا*
*ولو عندك شبهة من الممكن أن تطرحها بقسم الشبهات*
*فهمتني*

*عامة مرحباً بك معنا في منتدانا الغالي*
*تصفح مبارك*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

الأخ الفاضل  / goarg john 
+++ أستأذن الأخ الحبيب / توين ، فى إعطاء رد  إبتدائى ، للأخ السائل .
++++ أولاً :-  منتدانا الحبيب هذا ، يتقبل كل الأسئلة من مختلف الناس ، من كل الملل والنحل ، بكل رحابة صدر ، لأن الإنجيل يأمرنا بمجاوبة كل من يسألنا .
++++ فالسؤال -- عندنا -- ليس حراماً ، بل إننا ننظر إليه على أنه حق من الحقوق المكفولة للإنسان العاقل المفكر ، الذى خلقه الله -- بحسب الفطرة البشرية -- مفكراً متسائلاً .
++++ لذلك ، فنحن نجيب كل من يسألنا ، ليس تطوعاً ، بل طاعة للأمر الإلهى لنا .

+++++ ثانياً :- ليس فى التجسد الإلهى ما يكرهه الله . ++ فالجسد ، لا يمكن أن يكون مكروها من خالقه .

 ++++++ ثالثاً :-  حلول الله -- بالتجسد -- فى الإنسان ، أفضل من حلوله على الحجر ، وأفضل من حلوله على الجبل ، حتى لو كان جبل سيناء . ++ لأن الإنسان أسمى من الحجر والجبل .

++++++++ رابعاً :- ظهور الله ليس فيه ما يشينه ، فهل الله عورة حتى نعترض على ظهوره ؟؟؟؟ 
++ ألا يظهر للملائكة ؟؟؟ ++  فلماذا لا يظهر للبشر ، ما المشكلة ، أليس الملائكة - أيضاً - كائنات محدودة ومخلوقة ، مثلهم مثل البشر  ؟؟؟ 
++++ هل لأنهم أرواح ؟؟؟ ولكنهم يظلون محدودين وغير قادرين على إحتواء الغير محدود . ولا يمكن للمحدود أن يرى الغير محدود ، خصوصاً إذا كان الغير محدود غير قابل للتجزئة -- كماء البحر مثلاً -- حتى يقال أن الملائكة يرون جزءاً من الله .
+++ إذن فمن المستحيل على المخلوق المحدود -- أياً كان -- أن يحتوى ويرى الغير محدود .
+++ ولذلك ، فإن الله -- القادر على كل شيئ -- يصنع تدابيراً ، لكى يكشف ذاته لخليقته ، وهى كلها تدابير معجزية ،  مما يجعل الملائكة تعاينه ، ليس بمعنى معاينة جوهر اللاهوت ، بل بالكيفية المعجزية التى يدبرها الله .
+++++ وكذلك البشر ، لا يمكن أن يعاينوا جوهر اللاهوت ، بل من خلال الكيفية المعجزية التى دبرها الله ، وهى معجزة التجسد الإلهى ، حيث أن ،  كل ملء اللاهوت إتحد بناسوت معجزي ، بإتحاد معجزى ليس له مثيل ، بدون تغيير -- لأى من اللاهوت والناسوت -- ولا إختلاط ولا إمتزاج ، وبدون إنفصال وإنقسام وتجزئة وإزدواجية . ++ فإنه ليس إتحاداً عادياً حتى نطبق عليه القوانين التى تحكم عالمنا العادى ، بل إتحاد معجزى ليس له مثيل .


----------



## tito_lit2 (8 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

االسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

هلا بيك 

انا موافق بس هل اللي هجيبه هيفضل ومش هيتمسح ؟؟؟

اوعدك انى التزم باللي قولته 

وانت توعدنى بالامانه وعدم تغير او نقل او مسح اي حرف مادام ملتزم بالقوانين ولم يخرج عن نطاق الادب


----------



## guiltybut (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​


----------



## bethoven (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

احسن حاجة فى المنتدى ده الديموقراطية


----------



## gamel (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

اسمحوا لى بهذا التساءل
اذا كان الله قد اتخذ ولدا كما تعتقدون و ارجوا التصحيح ان كنت مخطئا
السؤال لماذا ام يتخذ الله حفيدا او احفادا
ارجو الرد  و شكرا 
هذا السؤال يطرح على دوما من الاخوة المسلمين ولا اجد ردا مقنعا
ارجو الافادة


----------



## qwaszx (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

انا مش عارف انت لية مسحت موضوعي مع انة سوال محتاج الرد ولا علشان الرد صعب 
وكل مااعمل مشاركة جديدة اما ان تحزف او ميكنش في مشاركة جديدة 
لو مفيش حرية تعبيير قولي علشان اعرف الباقية ونذهب لمنتدي تاني بيحترم الحرية


----------



## استفانوس (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*



qwaszx قال:


> انا مش عارف انت لية مسحت موضوعي مع انة سوال محتاج الرد ولا علشان الرد صعب
> وكل مااعمل مشاركة جديدة اما ان تحزف او ميكنش في مشاركة جديدة
> لو مفيش حرية تعبيير قولي علشان اعرف الباقية ونذهب لمنتدي تاني بيحترم الحرية


عليك يامسلم
قبل الكتابة ان تقرأ القوانين جيدا
فهذا المنتدى منظم 
اكتفيت بالحذف


----------



## geegoo (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تنبيه الي كل الأخوة المسلمين*

اخي الحبيب في المسيح/ممدوح
تابعت حوارك مع استاذ مكرم و استأذنك ان اعلق لعله خيرا لي و لك
في قصة أول شهداء المسيحية العظيم استفانوس
كانت اخر كلمة له هي
«يَا رَبُّ لاَ تُقِمْ لَهُمْ هَذِهِ الْخَطِيَّةَ». 
اصر اول من روي بدمه الطاهر جذور المسيحية ان يبقي علي صورة المسيح رب المجد الي النفس الاخير.
تخيل عمق الالم الجسدي في هذا الموت البطيء
بل اتجاسر و احاول ان اتخيل الضغط النفسي و العصبي 
فهو يتلقي احجار الموت ممن كانوا زملاء في اللغة و الوطن و الدين
و لكن اخر كلماته كانت من اجلهم....و ليست من اجل نفسه...
كان يصلي من اجلهم....
لقد نفذ بامانة و حتي النفس الاخير اوامر ملك الملوك بان نصلي لاجلهم...
نعم هي أوامر صريحة و ليست علي سبيل الاقتراح....
أوامر الهية....
اما يا حبيبي في المسيح فعن مواجهة الزاني او غيره بخطيئته
فرب المجد ترك له وحده دينونة العالم
حتي عندما اشتكوا اليه الزانية..لم يقل من منكم لم يزن او من منكم طاهر من الزنا
بل قال....
من منكم بلا خطيئة...........
سامحني يا اخي الحبيب و ارجوك صلي من اجلي.


----------

